# IBS



## Guest (Jan 19, 2001)

my doctor says I have IBS, I have diarrhea all the time, there's very little I can eat. Does anyone else have this IBS like this?Also, I need to work but with this I need to work out of my home! Any suggestions?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Prissss, Did you come the right place! I would suggest you do a search for work from home on the self help forum and the meeting place to see what others have found. Also you'll want to check out the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) by new people, like yourself, and it should give you a good place to start with getting the information you need. There should be some advice on here on finding your trigger foods as well. Look into that. Good luck and we'll see you around the boards.Wes------------------Only those who risk going too far, will ever know how far they can go.


----------

